# Glass breaker mod



## foxtrot824 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out a way to attach a glass breaker like this one
https://www.bladehq.com/item--Official-Microtech-Glass--3006
to the back of an E series surefire. I currently have an aleph trim tail cap on it that I would like to affix a glass breaker to. Any ideas would greatly appreciate.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 23, 2009)

Just use a stainless steel bezel or tailguard, they break windows just as easily.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, it doesn't take a tungsten tip or anything like that. A stainless impact bezel would do the same thing. If you really want something mounted on the tail there are companies who make glass breakers for the mag.


----------

